# Doodlebug!!!



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 1, 2009)

Today I have succeeded in not only wasting most of the day, but also in proving a concept I thought of more than a year ago. That is to say, a steam (air) powered vehicle running in a circular path, with air being supplied through a radius arm connected to a rotary air union. The air flows though the rotary union and through the radius arm to the vehicle. This concept will work for wheeled vehicles, powered boats, and I suppose if you wanted to really get crazy, an aeroplane. I don't think there is any practical application, other than amusing mad scientist model engineers, but it does work well. -----Brian
And here we have it!! I have been wanting to try this for some time now, and it works---very well. The video says it all.---Brian


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent! :bow: :bow: 

Too much fun, and makes me want to tether a steam-powered "flying" machine.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 1, 2009)

Brian - love your comments about "has no conceivable use whatsoever & that's what makes it fun."  :bow: 

Perfect comment for building that !! :big:

Mike


----------



## Bernd (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice Brian. I think you've invented the slowest and first air powered tether car.

Here's a  site with a bit of history on tether car racing.

Bernd


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 2, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Today I have succeeded in not only wasting most of the day, .......



Brian, look upon this time as a useful apprenticeship for retirement  ........ not everybody gets that qualification 8)

Nice job though, and I totally agree with Mike ;D

Take care, I hope you land a large commission soon.

CC


----------



## m_kilde (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Brian

Are you sure it is legally to tie a dog .. sorry bug, this way ?  :big:

Mogens


----------



## black85vette (Sep 3, 2009)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> Nice Brian. I think you've invented the slowest and first air powered tether car.
> 
> Here's a  site with a bit of history on tether car racing.
> 
> Bernd



Wow. I hadn't thought about that in many years. In the 50's in San Fernando Calif the city park had a circular concrete pad that was fenced off. In the center was a metal hub that rotated on bearings. They would meet and run their tether cars and as I recall they really got going fast. Not sure what they would make of Brian's car!! It would need a class all its own.


----------



## itowbig (Sep 3, 2009)

brian you crack me up. your the biggest kid . and i admire you for being you. u have many great talents i for one would love to know just a portion of that. thats a great toy and it runs really well. thank you for showing us .
 th_wav  th_wav  th_wav  the mind is a wonderful thing


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 3, 2009)

That's good times,

I got my HSM mag yesterday. Congrats on being published!

I could hear your voice as I read it.

Well done!


----------



## GrahamC (Sep 4, 2009)

Brian,

That is pretty cool and done for all the right reasons!



			
				Bernd  said:
			
		

> Nice Brian. I think you've invented the slowest and first air powered tether car.
> 
> Here's a  site with a bit of history on tether car racing.
> 
> Bernd



The correct term is "tethered car" to be picky. Tether car is more commonly used in North America. Either will work if you get the point across.

There are still 3 tracks in the US that I am aware of; Whittier Narrows in California, Anderson Indiania, and Seaford New York. All are pretty active and publish schedules each with a number of major contests each year. 

There are also active groups in Europe and Australia and besides tethered cars they also race tethered boats

Two other interesting sites (for those so inclined) are:

http://amrca.com/  for the US organization

http://www.onthewire.co.uk/ for one in the UK.

Some parts for these cars and boats are available from small "cottage industry" suppliers but otherwise are all handbuilt by their owners, the engines are genearlly the exception although some do build those as well. 

There is a following of collectors who collect these cars that where built and sold during the hey day of activity and many (even in poor condition) command high $$$ - do a search on eBay for tether car to get an idea.

cheers, Graham in Ottawa Canada


----------



## itowbig (Sep 4, 2009)

almost looks like the moon rover


----------



## cobra428 (Sep 4, 2009)

GrahamC,
The Seaford track is about 2 mi from house. There is a model airplane field there too. I happened to go model flying and the track was in use. So, I stopped to check it out. Amazing, the cars and the speed!!

Tony


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 8, 2009)

That is just too cool for words!!!
A very neat idea orchistrated perfectly!!


----------



## doc1955 (Sep 8, 2009)

I love it, that is cool!!

Doc


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 8, 2009)

Brian, You have a very fertile mind. Thm: Thm: Thm:

 Ron


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 8, 2009)

It is amazing what people come up with just to kill time.
now all it needs is a tender to tow ;D
-B-


----------

